# I think I'm ugly?



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

My self image is like a rollercoaster. Some days I'll feel really good about myself, and become quite confident. Other days I'll start to feel really ugly, and get depressed whenever I see my reflection in front of a mirror. I'm not sure why this is happening but it has been going on for a while.

For example today I was asked to go and get some fish and chips from a shop just 5 minutes away from my house. I spent one hour staring at myself in a mirror before forcing myself to go. When I went because I am in my poor self image stage I felt ridiculously self conscious and depressed.

Anyone going through something similar? I'm not sure I posted this in the right place.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Ummm... at least is all in your mind my friend. I KNOW I'm ugly lol


----------



## MJ1958 (May 20, 2014)

Yep I have this problem too. Its worse when you've got that confident mood because you quickly checked and you thought you looked good, and then you get home look in the mirror and realise you looked like **** the whole time. It makes me never trust the moments that I do feel good about myself. I notice different mirrors give different opinions too. It takes me forever to leave the house and people always wonder why I've been getting ready for over an hour and still arrive late.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I know that feel. I feel good about myself sometimes too but I know that to other people I look like complete ****, I mean I have bad posture, a uni brow and thick bushy eyelashes so I look like a caveman.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Arnotts said:


> Yep I have this problem too. Its worse when you've got that confident mood because you quickly checked and you thought you looked good, and then you get home look in the mirror and realise you looked like **** the whole time. It makes me never trust the moments that I do feel good about myself. I notice different mirrors give different opinions too. It takes me forever to leave the house and people always wonder why I've been getting ready for over an hour and still arrive late.[/QUOTE
> 
> If that is you, in that picture, your mighty hot! You should never even start thinking your ugly!


----------



## MJones (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/body-dysmorphia/Pages/Introduction.aspx I suffer from it myself although since starting therapy it has gotten slight better


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

I know the feeling, I felt I was ugly all the way through junior high and high school... (though on other times, I felt narcissistic... I was just mixed up, a lot I guess)

Don't let it get to you too much; I've now realized that I was actually pretty good looking then... though atm I need to lose a bit of weight...
Now that I realize that, I also realize that my time spent thinking I was ugly while in school was a complete waste of time, it really caused me a lot of problems...


----------



## MrNormal (Aug 8, 2013)

You fear what someone else might do or say.. Am I right? This is like me, before I leave the house I make sure I look and feel good. Only because I'm afraid someone may stare for me looking so "weird". It's all in the mind and we can't live a life being feared by other people. It has to stop now! It's your life, WE CHOOSE how to live it not others. 

Be proud of who you are, everybody is equal. We are all the same. Nobody is higher than you, even if they think they are. You have as much right to be here like any other person on this planet.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

If you were ugly, you would know it, you would get treated really bad, bullied, make fun of on streets, stores, and last you would actually KNOW it, you wouldnt think that...

Most of people are average, you probably are too, only few are ugly, and only ugly people know how they get treated for their looks so...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am ugly, sorta  - facially I am probably quite attractive, but have scarring left over from acne (though its fairly mild). I have the kind of face some people would probably like, and others would hate.

I am however a giant scary looking dude, so nobody ever gives me any hassle hehe. Double edged sword 

Ultimately though, its one of those things you can't do a lot about. Make yourself presentable and improve your body (if you want to), but that's all you can do. No point worrying about it, but you probably know this anyway 

It is unfortunate so many people judge based on a completely random and arbitrary thing. But you know, the quality people don't give a **** about what others look like. Who gives damn what the inferior people think?


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

When I'm at home or just going to the local shop n stuff I start to feel that I look alright n I'm quite happy, then summer comes n I c girls out everywhere in little dresses n tops etc looking gorgeous n I just realize oh god I really am nothing to look at...


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

OP: the trick is not to spend too long looking in the mirror. Just a quick check to make sure that you haven't got a bogey sticking out of your nose or food stuck between your teeth and then GO. Don't allow yourself more than half a minute to have a general look .... make sure the overall impression is okay(not perfect, just okay!), and then out you go.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

dem feels bruh dem feels


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sometimes I avoid looking at myself in the mirror because I don't wanna see how ugly I look.. :l


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

I have similar bursts. Well, one side of my face is very ugly - my right side looks very different from my left. Sometimes I'll think "I can't change it. I look normal, I look normal." an I'll feel confident. The I'll feel so ugly I can't even go outside the house. If I catch a glimpse in the mirror, especially if it's of my body or the right side of my face, I'll feel really upset for the rest of the outing and not want to go out again for a few days.
I would say this could be body dysmorphia - but I personally don't "think" my right side is ugly. It really is - friends have agreed with me that it looks less attractive than my left side. (They won't say ugly, but they agree it looks different and not in a good way.) For you, though, it could be... 
I don't know how to raise self-esteem though. We all have to accept how we look. What helps me sometimes is to remember that depression looks bad, while confidence is very sexy. So if you act confident, you'll look better and, as a result, probably end up actually feeling more confident.


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have gone through bouts of this all my life. According to others I am the opposite of ugly, but I have believed I was 'ugly' for years. It mainly came down to dissatisfaction for me - with wanting to look even better. I had extremely high standards for myself and that was the problem. Because I didn't believe I looked good, no amount of compliments would fix my self-esteem issues. 

You have to learn to appreciate yourself and your health and focus on the good things about your appearance and accentuate those. For sure you have a unique feature that someone else doesn't have, but wish they did.

You need to stop letting yourself do obsessive things like stare in the mirror for 1 hour before going. If you let yourself do this - you are reinforcing the idea in your mind that this behavior is normal, when it's not. 

You should never call yourself ugly either. That's a trap. Call yourself beautiful and recognize your special traits and eventually you will train your brain back into to believing what is actually the truth, and not this lie which you're telling yourself. 

Enjoy your life, take care of yourself and focus your energies on being nice and considerate of others. These actions will make you feel beautiful inside too.


----------



## fractured (May 4, 2014)

I'd say looking in the mirror less could help, because you're less likely to over analyze your self-image, especially if you're not feeling great about yourself that day, you'll probably look for things you think are wrong with you.

On those days where you feel attractive does it seem like people look at you that way? if they do it's probably because you're executing more confidence and you believe that you are good looking so you don't care what anyone else thinks.

It's really best just not to worry about things that you have limited control over, but i geuss thats anxiety for you, it's just nonsense.


----------



## demloops (May 17, 2014)

you know how some people have ugly days? Well I've been having an ugly MONTH (or even LIFE I dare say). I don't know how you can get more confident. I used to think that if I got hit on more often I'd be more confident, and to be honest that does help in the SHORT TERM, but in the long run you need self love and something definitely more concrete than some horny player who asks you if you fell from heaven. I once even heard this guy ask a girl "Did you just fart? Cause you blew me away" hahahahha
sorry random but that gets me every time. 
Anyway I know how you feel, I feel ugly too. I once googled how to be ok with being ugly and read this entire wiki article on it hahaha.
At the end of the day ugly or beautiful you are you and if you don't love yourself how can you expect anyone else to?


----------



## jethro12 (Jun 26, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> If you were ugly, you would know it, you would get treated really bad, bullied, make fun of on streets, stores, and last you would actually KNOW it, you wouldnt think that...
> 
> Most of people are average, you probably are too, only few are ugly, and only ugly people know how they get treated for their looks so...


Yeah thanks for reminding me.


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Perceptions of beauty are subjective - that means there's hope for everyone. I've never met an ugly person because of looks - hygiene matters a lot, at least to me.

Like other people already said, self-confidence is everything in perceived as beautiful long-term. You have to have self-love or people will just chose to treat you as bad as you view yourself. Unconfidence is so bad that you end up becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy. People will see through the facade of fake confidence after a while. 

Trust me - I wish I had higher self-higher esteem. People run from lack of confidence, doesn't matter how "beautiful" you are.


----------



## genevathistime (Jul 18, 2011)

Ugly, beauty, etc. is truly relative. I bet you're all hot. lol


----------

